# snow plow will not propel itself



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

If the engine is running well, the blades are spinning yet the machine isn't moving, it may have a shear pin that cut off or the clutch isn't working properly. For the shear pin, look to see where the last part of the machine is turning with regard to the drive axle. A shear pin works like a nut and bolt would to attach a gear to a round shaft. It is just meant to break away to prevent damage. Mine has a belt drive from the engine to the gearbox and a chain drive from the gearbox to the drive axle (using a shear pin). For the clutch you need to investigate how the clutch works on that model. It should grab a spinning flywheel when engaged.


----------



## mrbowma (Jan 1, 2008)

*thanks*

Handyman78....we will check those things....


----------

